# Attribute für verschiedene Schriftarten?



## elara (4. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne kleine Frage - vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen. Also, ich möchte (per CSS ?) für verschiedene Schriftarten unterschiedliche Attribute anwenden. Mal ein Beispiel: Ich habe in einem Dokument zwei verschiedene Schriftarten, angenommen Arial und Times. Ich möchte nun den Text, der in Arial geschrieben ist, grün haben und die links bzw hover sollen weiß sein. Der Text, der in Times geschrieben ist, soll blau sein, aber gelbe links haben und hover zum beispiel rot... geht das irgendwie?! Hab schon alles ausprobiert, aber irgendwie klappt nix. Geht das vielleicht auch mit was anderem, Java oder so?

Wär euch dankbar für ne Antwort! 

Liebe GreeTz,
elara

http://www.elara********


----------



## Adam Wille (4. Oktober 2002)

Ehm, du packst das Problem am falschen Ende an.

Nicht die Schriftart sollte die Formatierung bestimmen, sondern die Formatierung die Schriftart. 

Machst du das ganze mit bspw. 2 Klassen, in denen jeweils eine die Schrift in Arial, die andere die Schrift in Times darstellt, dann kannst du für alle möglichen Objekte diese beiden Klassen geltend machen und nähere Formatierungen treffen. 

Geist


----------

